# polaris 500ho



## tjasperson (Jan 20, 2010)

2005 sportsman 500 ho le very loud engine nock after riding it hard in the -0 conditions were do i start to trouble shoot this and can i get a service manual on this site for that ATV.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

sure i believe there is a manual for that machine here, but its 9 dollars but you will not find that anywhere cheaper...Or become a subscribing member and get the manual with that.

Good luck sounds like a rebuild is in store for you.. What weight oil was you running in that COLD weather


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i moved your thread to the polaris section. You posted this in the Polaris How-To section.

Also, we have that service manual.


----------



## tjasperson (Jan 20, 2010)

*polaris sportsman 500 ho*

thanks very much for the reply, it seems to run fine hoping maybe valve adj. but knock is pretty loud if i go ahead and follow the valve adjustment procedure do you think i will be able to see if the problem is bigger, what would i look for never had one of these apart just snowmobile engines.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

when adj. valves you will not be able to see any problems. other than bent or broken rockers, and it would be running like crap if that were your problem , does the knock stay consistent all through the RPM range? If so all it can be is rod bearings or crank bearings , But if it goes away after idle it may be clutch knock, all us kawie riders know all about that LOL


----------



## tjasperson (Jan 20, 2010)

*clutch knock*

What is clutch knock, never heard of that, the noise seems to more relavant at idle, so if it is clutch knock what is the cure.


----------

